# Jelly Legs



## Peteaud (15 Jan 2012)

Out yesterday and 3/4 of the way round my legs just turned to jelly.

Whats the best way to avoid this, and to help get over it?


----------



## Garz (15 Jan 2012)

Take a few snacks to chomp on if you don't use the high energy drinks. Trouble is you have to swig away little but often or eat *before* you start to fatigue. If this is from low mileage I would re-evaluate your regime so your building your fitness gradually.

You should be able to get 20-30 miles in before relying on bars, gels, drinks etc. Otherwise it's too much effort to sustain to soon.


----------



## Peteaud (15 Jan 2012)

Garz said:


> Take a few snacks to chomp on if you don't use the high energy drinks. Trouble is you have to swig away little but often or eat *before* you start to fatigue. If this is from low mileage I would re-evaluate your regime so your building your fitness gradually.
> 
> You should be able to get 20-30 miles in before relying on bars, gels, drinks etc. Otherwise it's too much effort to sustain to soon.


 
It was on the MTB and the hills just killed me. I haven't used high energy drinks as i normally just use water, are the energy gels any good?


----------



## HLaB (15 Jan 2012)

Energy drink and gels help, but what helps more IMO is just getting more miles in and getting fitter and you'll be able to survive with ordinary cheaper drink & food. Edit and I note from your sig that you have just gave up smoking, well done  ; but fitness will just take time, you can't really help it with energy drink/gels if it isn't there in the first place.


----------



## Peteaud (15 Jan 2012)

HLaB said:


> Energy drink and gels help, but what helps more IMO is just getting more miles in and getting fitter and you'll be able to survive with ordinary cheaper drink & food.


 
100% agree and i know i am not nearly as fit as i should be, but its always the jelly legs problem rather than anything else. Its the top of the legs not the lower half, so i am thinking its just me running out of steam as opposed to wrong bike setup etc.


----------



## Arsen Gere (16 Jan 2012)

Peteraud,
Is it just the front of your upper thighs (quads) or the backs (hamstrings) and your bum (glutes)?
If it is just the front it might be your saddle height, too low perhaps, or sitting down and pushing hard, nothing wrong with getting out of the saddle to stretch too. Good luck with giving up the smoking, best thing you could have done.


----------



## Edge705 (16 Jan 2012)

Jelly legs or heavy legs? Ive never experienced jelly legs but when Ive failed to consume enough carbohydrate pushing the easiest of gears can be almost impossible even on the flat! is that what you experienced?


----------



## Peteaud (16 Jan 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Jelly legs or heavy legs? Ive never experienced jelly legs but when Ive failed to consume enough carbohydrate pushing the easiest of gears can be almost impossible even on the flat! is that what you experienced?


 
Yes.

Had a chat today with an experienced cyclist, totaly ran out of energy and should have eaten a better breakfast.


----------



## Peteaud (16 Jan 2012)

Arsen Gere said:


> Peteraud,
> Is it just the front of your upper thighs (quads) or the backs (hamstrings) and your bum (glutes)?
> If it is just the front it might be your saddle height, too low perhaps, or sitting down and pushing hard, nothing wrong with getting out of the saddle to stretch too. Good luck with giving up the smoking, best thing you could have done.


 
Front (quads), although i dont think the saddle was too low, but yes thinking about it o should be out of the saddle more.

Cheers for the smoking advice


----------

